# What do i need



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

IM wanting to try goose hunting this year and have some private land to hunt so my question is what stamps do i need and any advise on what shells and choke tube.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you need a state waterfowl stamp and a federal stamp,along with your ohio license. you will need to register for hip with the odnr , it is Harvest Information Program . make sure you use a newer gun and choke that will handle steel shot. older guns will not. use #2's or bb or bbb. and register at ohiowaterfowler.com and greatlakeswaterfowler.com . read publication #295 on the odnr website regarding limits and zones around mosquito have special regs. and give me an invite and i will help you out.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx http://www.wetland.net/


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

A bank roll the size of a house. lol you never have enough decoys. are you hunting fields or is there water on it. i use a mossberg 31/2 auto with factory choke. shells that i use are federal t-shot. i have only been waterfowling 5 years but i have a good time. where in sw ohio are you? you are more than welcome to come up and see what i use. i live in marysville. bobby


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I second needing a second mortgage! And if you have a problem as bad as Bobby you'll need a semi to haul it all around .

If you will be hunting primarily by yourself I would recommend Real Geese Silo's, you can carry 5-6 dozen yourself in one trip with your gun over your shoulder and blind on your back. They are pretty economical when you consider the cost of full bodies. BUT IMO you need twice as many to create the same spread. When the geese turn there are always two directions where they will have a hard time seeing them and once they are overhead, they begin to lose them too. Shells are your next best option. They look great, you can carry a bunch at one time and the geese will never "lose" them. I think GHG's silos are very nice, but they are rediculously heavy. 

I shoot a modified factory choke, with BB and BBBs for geese. This more than does the trick. Make sure you invest $20 in an avery goose flag, they are indispensable. And for starting out, spend $20 on a Big River goose flute. I still hunt this darn thing and after years and years it still puts feet on the ground and is really really (emphasizing here) really easy to blow. 

If you dont want to put money into a layout blind, buy some burlap camo and use it to cover up with on the ground. I still use this technique in bare fields with great success. 

BTW, if you want new gear, check out RogersSportingGoods, they have the best deals Ive found, Macks Prarie Wings is good too. I suggest buying used gear and you can do that here (post a WTB add in the marketplace) or Ohio Waterfowler.

Like Quackpot said, you can put as much money into this as you want.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

They don't call it rich man's hunting for nothin!!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Andrew you know my trailer works OK. Just got a flier from Cabelas in Dundee. There waterfowl sale is this weekend. If you go There check the bargain cave.


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

HEY guys thanks for all the info it was very help full if i get to make it out and kill some i will post some pictures,and quackpot i live in lebanon.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

hey labman as these guys are telling ya there is a never endin flow to what else is needed for the waterfowler. as far as what andrew(erieangler) said hes on the money the only difference is i would by a short reed call before the big river. the flute is a great call but with the short reeds out there today, there realy is noting better IMO. most of them(short reeds) take much less air to break the reed over which means more clucks and barks before you need to take a second breath. some say if you start on a flute its harder to switch to a short reed...some say.

Buck Gardner make some very inexpensive calls you can buy at most sporting good stores. the Canadian Hammer II is one of them, $20 and your on your way. just practice.. practice.. practice if you want to drop some coin on a call, you can do that as well.

buy a goose flag dont think about it just do it. its more important than the call IMO. at a certian point in the season movement becomes much more vital than calling.

good luck. dont be afraid to ask these guys you questions, theres a tons of knowledge and experience here for the taken.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Labman are you hunting water or land? I may have so used decoys I will be willing to sell.


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

Quackpot it will be both some fields and farm ponds,we were fishing one pond and seen two flocks of geese come over low and then the land owner told us to come back when season was in to kill some of them.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I prefer mod choke and dbl bbs,bbbs later in season,you can make a couple doz sillos out of plywood,paint blk n white stk in grnd and wait for the birds to land.short reed calls and the following.
onle lab
one boat for wtr huntn
one four whlr 4x4 opt
one trl to haul 4 whlr
one trl to haul all gear u will accum
one new shotgun get wife to buy u BENELLI!
new furn that pup ate shoes boots excetra 
new pikup to haul all above
new dog house ( cuz u may be in it )
more will come as you get into it,have fun with new pup!.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Sorry no goose floaters do have some shells. They need some touch up I never got around to.


----------

